# glutathione



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It's an amino acid or protein-like substance that's found in living cells. But deficiencies in it can lead to neurological disorders. It is found in rather large quantities in asparagus. So I tried eating a couple of cans of asparagus spears and tips just for fun. Maybe it was just the placebo effect since I was hoping for something to happen...but I did feel better and felt a lot of my derealization lift. I will be trying raw asparagus next time I go shopping. Here's hoping it was the glutathione and not just the placebo effect.

Ps....you can get glutathione as a vitamin supplement but I'd rather try the natural stuff first since it may be better absorbed by the body.


----------

